

User Experience Trumps Pretty URLs, The End. - radley
http://fascinated.fm/post/3314181609/user-experience-trumps-pretty-urls-the-end

======
nolite
can someone provide some context for this #! thing, for the uninitiated?

~~~
KeithMajhor
The text after the # is a Fragment identifier. Wikipedia: "In the most common
case, the agent scrolls a Web page down to the anchor element which has an
attribute string equal to the fragment value.". Basically, fragment
identifiers are commonly used to link to specific content in long documents.

More recently, however, ajax applications have started using them to push
state into the browser's history. This enables the expected functionality for
bookmarking and the back button. Since fragment identifiers are only used by
the client you can link to them without refreshing the page. Using the ! in #!
is a convention proposed by Google for stateful ajax applications.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fragment_identifier>

[http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2009/10/proposal-...](http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2009/10/proposal-
for-making-ajax-crawlable.html)

